# Words of encouragement



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

This picture helped me today, I hope it can do the same for many of you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

I cannot see the picture


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

I copied it for ya.

"Breathe. You're going to be okay. Breathe and remember that you've been in this place before. You've been this uncomfortable and anxious and scared, and you've survived. Breathe and know that you can survive this too. These feelings can't break you. They're painful and debilitating, but you can sit with them and eventually, they will pass. Maybe not immediately, but sometime soon, they are going to fade and when they do, you'll look back at this moment and laugh for having doubted your resilience. I know it feels unbearable right now, but keep breathing, again and again. This will pass. I promise it will pass."


----------

